# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Ζηταμε ηλεκτρονικό για σχεδιασμό πλακετών

## Lysandros

Γεια χαρα ,

Ζηταμε ηλεκτρονικο σχεδιασμού πλακετων σε Altium. ΟΠοιος ενδιαφερεται ας επικοινωνήσει μαζι μας .

----------

